# consigo - with himself



## laluz33

Is using the term "consigo" a more archaic or formal form of Spanish, when "con ella," "con usted" etc. could be used instead? I can see where "consigo" needs to be used for something that's an "it" (such as the WR example "la sequía trajo consigo el hambre"), but otherwise I feel like I see "con usted" etc. more commonly. "Necesito hablar con usted" instead of "Necesito hablar consigo." Or am I missing a subtle grammar point here? TIA!


----------



## Pablo_Criado

i think " consigo " you can use it in a formail or in a archaic way*.  *i mean " consigo it is a verb. The verb is " Consegir " and i think the best translat its get.   Consegir = to get

Luck at these examples : 
 i can not get nothing talking with ( to ) her = yo no  consigo nada hablando con ella.  

it is difficult get a job = es difícil consegir un trabajo !

yo can use " consigo " is this way too    cada día consigo hablar un mejor español !  every day i get a better spanish...  

 in a formal way you should say " necesito hablar con ud ( usted ) "  in a informail way you shoud say ..  " necesito hablar contigo "


----------



## laluz33

Actually, I was referring to "consigo" as the prepositional pronoun (like conmigo and contigo), not as the first person singular of "conseguir." Sorry for the confusion!

Are you in Santiago? I lived there for 5 months while studying abroad.


----------



## Jellby

"Consigo" is used when someone has something (or makes something, or whatever) with him/herself, no in all instances of "con" + 3rd person.

Tengo que hablar consigo con usted.
Fui al cine consigo con ella.
Usted se pasa el día hablando con usted consigo mismo.
Ella tiene el pasaporte con ella consigo.


----------



## KBienn

Buenos días,

Perdona que te conteste en español, mi nivel de inglés no sería suficiente...

"Consigo" pronombre reflexivo= con él/ella (mismo/a)

"Con usted" (formal)= Con*t*igo (informal), no "con*s*igo"

Cuando hablas de una persona, puedes utilizar "consigo mismo/a", ejemplo: "(ella) iba por la calle andando y hablando consigo misma"

Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

laluz33 said:
			
		

> Is using the term "consigo" a more archaic or formal form of Spanish, when "con ella," "con usted" etc. could be used instead? I can see where "consigo" needs to be used for something that's an "it" (such as the WR example "la sequía trajo consigo el hambre"), but otherwise I feel like I see "con usted" etc. more commonly. "Necesito hablar con usted" instead of "Necesito hablar consigo." Or am I missing a subtle grammar point here? TIA!


KBienn ha explicado la diferencia entre consigo y contigo. 
Contigo no es igual que consigo. Ninguna de esas palabras es formal o anticuada.


----------



## geixer

you are using two diferents types of words which are writen with the same characters.

"la sequía trajo consigo el hambre"
"Necesito hablar con usted" "Necesito hablar consigo." (here is contigo, no consigo)

in the first one means ITSELF
in the other one means WITH YOU


----------



## Pablo_Criado

yes lalu, i am from stgo ! the best way to learn another language is live in another country.. i think you know what i mean.... i have lived in USA, NH by ( for ) 5 months..  it was awesome...  actually i'll be back on december again...  have a good one , bye !  if you come back to Stgo. let me know we could practice our 2* languaje with each other.. that would be great !


----------



## la_tuza

Hola, luz


Aquí te paso lo que dice la Real Academia:

*consigo**.*
 (Del lat. _cum_, con, y _secum_, consigo).
* 1.* pron. person. Forma de la 3.ª persona, _sí_, precedida de la preposición _con_.
Se usa exclusivamente para la tercera persona, nunca para 'tú', ni para 'usted'.

No es arcaica ni formal. Es de uso común.

Suerte!


----------



## GiggLiden

Pablo_Criado said:
			
		

> i think " consigo " you can use it in a formail or in an archaic way*.  *i mean " consigo it is a verb. The verb is " Conseguir " and i think the best translation its get for it is:   Conseguir = to get
> 
> Luck Look at these examples :
> i can not get nothing talking with ( to ) her = yo no  consigo nada hablando con ella.
> 
> it is difficult to get a job = es difícil conseguir un trabajo !
> 
> you can use " consigo " is in this way too: cada día consigo hablar un mejor español !  every day i get a better spanish...  My Spanish gets better.
> 
> in a formal way you should say " necesito hablar con ud ( usted ) "  in an informail way you should say ..  " necesito hablar contigo "



Just a few suggestions so that your English will get a little better as well.


----------



## Pablo_Criado

thank you for thee corrections.... i think i have to keep studying.  best wishes


----------



## tijita

I realize this is a long-gone thread, but if anyone out there is still reading...¿se puede decir, por ejemplo, "Lleven (uds.) todo consigo" (_Take everything with you_)?  

A ver si lo entiendo...

1) Él está hablando consigo mismo.  _He's talking to/with himself._
2) Ella está hablando consigo misma.  _She's talking to herself._
3) Voy contigo (nunca "voy con tí").  _I'm going with you._
4) Voy consigo (pero también *voy con ud./uds.*?).  _I'm going with you/all of you._
5) Voy con él (nunca _voy consigo_).  _I'm going with him._

¿Hay otras formas de expresar lo de arriba?

Gracias de antemano a todos...


----------



## ryba

la_tuza said:


> (...) lo que dice la Real Academia:
> 
> *consigo**.*
> (Del lat. _cum_, con, y _secum_, consigo).
> * 1.* pron. person. Forma de la 3.ª persona, _sí_, precedida de la preposición _con_.
> Se usa exclusivamente para la tercera persona, nunca para 'tú', ni para 'usted'.
> 
> No es arcaica ni formal. Es de uso común.



Pero en el pasado (¿en el Medioevo?) sí que se podía usar _consigo_ para decir lo que hoy decimos _con usted_ o _con él/ella_. Recuerdo haberlo leído en algún libro, lamentablemente no puedo especificar porque no me acuerdo.


En portugués, lengua hermana del castellano existen las dos posibilidades:

_con usted_ (español contemporáneo) = (portugués europeo) _consigo_ o (portugués brasileño) _com você.

_Sólo un detalle, no quiero desvirtuar el tópic.

Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

tijita said:


> I realize this is a long-gone thread, but if anyone out there is still reading...¿se puede decir, por ejemplo, "Lleven (uds.) todo consigo" (_Take everything with you_)?
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo...
> 
> 1) Él está hablando consigo mismo. _He's talking to/with himself._
> 2) Ella está hablando consigo misma. _She's talking to herself._
> 3) Voy contigo (nunca "voy con tí"). _I'm going with you._
> 4) Voy consigo (pero también *voy con ud./uds.*? o en España para el plural: voy con vosotros/vosotras). _I'm going with you/all of you._
> 5) Voy con él (nunca _voy consigo_). _I'm going with him._
> 
> ¿Hay otras formas de expresar lo de arriba?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos...


Y para Ryba:

Podría estar equivocado, y ciertamente no hablo portugués, pero en español no me parece que sea como dices, porque la palabra "sí" implica de alguna manera algo reflexivo, al contrario de "él", "ella", "ellos" o "ellas" (o usted o ustedes), me explico: a diferencia de "con*m*igo" y "con*t*igo", que pueden referirse a la misma persona o a otra, "con*s*igo" siempre se refiere a la misma persona, y cuando es a una diferente se dice "con él", "con ella", "con ellos", "con ellas", "con usted" o "con ustedes".

Un manera para ver esto más claramente sería con una preposición diferente de "con", digamos "ante":

"Estás ante mí." _(Diferentes personas, no "reflexivo")._
"Miro al espejo y me encuentro solo ante mí." _(Misma persona, "reflexivo")._
"(Él o usted) mira al espejo y se encuentra solo ante sí." _(Misma persona, "reflexivo")._
"Ahora que me encuentro ante usted."  _(Diferentes personas, no "reflexivo") _pero nunca "ahora que me encuentro ante sí."  

Saludos.


----------



## la_tuza

Estoy de acuerdo con horu. No se puede decir "voy consigo" para expresar "voy con ustedes", porque "consigo" implica que es reflexivo. Tal vez algún poeta ose escribir algo así como "va consigo" para expresar que alguien camina consigo mismo, o algo así, pero en el habla cotidiana eso no se usa.


----------



## ryba

horusankh said:


> Y para Ryba:
> 
> Podría estar equivocado, y ciertamente no hablo portugués, pero en español no me parece que sea como dices, porque la palabra "sí" implica de alguna manera algo reflexivo, al contrario de "él", "ella", "ellos" o "ellas" (o usted o ustedes), me explico: a diferencia de "con*m*igo" y "con*t*igo", que pueden referirse a la misma persona o a otra, "con*s*igo" siempre se refiere a la misma persona, y cuando es a una diferente se dice "con él", "con ella", "con ellos", "con ellas", "con usted" o "con ustedes".


Horusanks. No dije en ningún momento que fuera así en el español contemporáneo. De hecho, dejé muy claro que ahora no es así, que es como dices tú. Yo dije que en el pasado (en la Edad Media) _consigo_ podía significar lo que hoy decimos _con usted_ o _con él_.

Si te fijas bien es lo que quiere saber *laluz33 *en el post inicial y, por tanto, casi la totalidad de los posts (excepto los posts #*1*, #*13* y  			#*15*) en este _thread_ es _off topic_.


----------



## horusankh

ryba said:


> Horusanks. No dije en ningún momento que fuera así en el español contemporáneo. De hecho, dejé muy claro que ahora no es así, que es como dices tú. Yo dije que en el pasado (en la Edad Media) _consigo_ podía significar lo que hoy decimos _con usted_ o _con él_.
> 
> Si te fijas bien es lo que quiere saber *laluz33 *en el post inicial y, por tanto, casi la totalidad de los posts (excepto los posts #*1*, #*13* y #*15*) en este _thread_ es _off topic_.


 
Hola Ryba:

Te ofrezco una disculpa porque no entendí lo que querías decir y por no haberme explicado bien. A lo que me refería es a que si te fijas bien, Laluz33 no tenía claro cuándo el uso es reflexivo y cuándo no, y creia que era arcaico porque no veia que se usara, ya que pregunta si es correcto decir "necesito hablar con usted" en lugar de "*necesito hablar consigo*" y esta última frase es incorrecta en español actual, estoy seguro de que en el medieval también, y apostaría a que es incorrecta incluso en latín.

Lo que hice fue tratar de explicar que "viene consigo (mismo)" cuando significa por ejemplo "Juan Pérez viene con Juan Pérez" era correcto en el Medioevo y es correcto ahora, pero si lo que se quiere decir es "Juan Pérez viene con Pedro López" se debe decir "viene con él", porque además me preocupaba que pareciera que no estaba claro, (aunque más claro que lo que dijo Jellby, no veo cómo) puesto que Tijita hizo la misma pregunta justo un post antes del tuyo.

Saludos.


----------



## afterlife

In modern Spanish, consigo can only mean *with himself/herself/yourself(usted)/themselves/yourselves (ustedes)*

It cannot mean *with him/her/you/them.*

It is a bit formal, but not unusual, at least on this side of the pond.


----------



## javier8907

Anyway, mind that the RAE's definition nowhere says that it has to be reflexive.

So, the meaning "with him/her/¿them?" is archaic

The meaning "with himself/herself/themselves/¿yourself/yourselves?-not in the RAE's opinion" is rather formal, at least where I live, but according to different opinions this varies from place to place.

I can't think of a single example of a sentence where I'd use "consigo" in conversation, except perhaps in prefixed expressions.


----------



## tijita

So javier8907, you wouldn't say "Lleven todo consigo" (meaning "Take everything with you" (referring to ud. or uds.)?  

Is that wrong, archaic, or at least awkward at best?


----------



## javier8907

What I said is archaic is the non-reflexive use ("Vine consigo." en vez de "Vine con ella."). When you say "take everything with you" that possibility was included in "yourself/yourselves" (sorry I had forgotten the singular). This is not archaic, and some people have said it's normal usage for them. I don't know whether I'd use it if I were in such a situation, but the RAE doesn't allow it. So many people use it, many other people would say "con ustedes" (or "encima", as I would when possible), and it's perfectly understood and doesn't sound strange, but it seems to be incorrect, according to the RAE.


----------



## Outsider

It's no doubt considered incorrect because the pronoun _sí_ is supposed to be reflexive, and in that sentence it's not.


----------



## tijita

One more question (and apologies if this was already answered---I scanned and didn't see it): could you please give me a couple of examples of uses of consigo?

Gracias...


----------



## Outsider

"Cuando ella volvió al pueblo, traía consigo un niño."


----------



## afterlife

I would say:  *Llévense todo.*

*Lleven todo consigo,* in that context, sounds stiff.


----------



## la_tuza

javier8907 said:


> Anyway, mind that the RAE's definition nowhere says that it has to be reflexive.



Javier, con*SI*go... *SI* es lo que lo hace reflexivo... y eso lo dice el DRAE en la definición de sí, es la forma reflexiva de la tercera persona.

...

En lo personal no lo considero un arcaísmo (y la RAE ya hubiera anunciado su desuso) aunque varíe en cada lugar, su utilización no es nada excéntrica aunque sí algo formal (por cierto, me retracto de lo dicho anteriormente).

Saludos!


----------



## la_tuza

Javier, my apologies, I should have read better, but thank you for making it clear.


----------

